# Finally a doe kid!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So we had a beautiful doe kid born yesterday! Only the 2nd one this season! She is a mini me of her mom!



























The mother came in a recent group of does I purchased with the buck as the stud was closing and has extremly nice goats. She said they were all due sometime in November but this little girl came early! Another doe that is part of this group looks really close to kidding but nothing, the mom of this one had barely any udder, no signs of kidding. The day before she kidded a tiny udder came up but otherwise nothing that night. In the morning I was feeding, still not much of an udder no loose ligs acting normal. One hour later I came out to this little bub on the ground mom cleaning her! She must've grown the udder during her very short labour! First birthing I have missed ever!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

AWWW! She's adorable!!! Named her yet?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No she hasn't been named yet


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still no name for the little bub :/ her mom is kickoff and dad tuffy


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Surprise Kickoff
Tuffy's Delight
Sweet Surprise
Summer Delight
Blonde


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh, she's so cute with her little pink nose and floppy ears. As far as a name, how about
Tuffy's Buffy? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's a cutie, congrats.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

She's just precious!!!!


----------



## Encgoatlady (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh, I am in love!!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

So adorable!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So she has been getting called buffy haha

And another doe kidded. Her name is eclipse and babies are by Tuffy again. One boy and one girl. The girl is much smaller but they are now 3 days old and both gaining weight.
The boy is the little white one that has gotten himself the name bunny haha


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol! I'm so glad she's being called Buffy! 

Your newest kids are just precious. What kind of goats are they?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

These ones are australian miniature goats


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool! I keep forgetting your in Australia!


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

I am watching all of your goats - I don't have any yet, I simply don't have the cash to set up a good enough system. But since I'm in Australia, I've been going to the shows, as well as stalking the forums for Australian Miniature Goats (and watching First Fleet with those purebreed Nigerian Dwarves - found out what a 50% one goes for - $2000+).

Your goats are gorgeous!

Let me guess, you're nowhere near Victoria.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I really want a ND but just can't afford that. Stoney creek miniature goats has a 100% buck and they are selling the 50% kids for 2500 or more :/ so I am instead focusing on my minis and my elf goats. I live in qld sorry. I am a member of AABMGS and we have members in Victoria  I am the membership officer


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And thank you  we are having our first full kidding season at the moment with 2 does already kidded plus another 4 to go  the next one to go I'm really excited about


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

Bree_6293 said:


> Yes I really want a ND but just can't afford that. Stoney creek miniature goats has a 100% buck and they are selling the 50% kids for 2500 or more :/ so I am instead focusing on my minis and my elf goats. I live in qld sorry. I am a member of AABMGS and we have members in Victoria  I am the membership officer


I comfort myself with the thought of how much the price of Boers in NZ dropped after those first crazy prices. In 1994 they were going for $30,000...

I need dairy goats, but only have 1/2 of an acre, so I'm hoping to get into minis and gradually breed up towards dairy. Hey, at least it's a hobby


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes I love the dairy side of them and have been trying to breed my goats to still be minis but have better udders and milk production. That way when I can afford a ND I will have a lovely dairy type herd to pair with him


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

My best does daughter kidded today for her first time! She has had a beautiful little doe kid!! Her udder is improved in some ways to her dam but others are not. She has better attachment and teats but they are Pointing slightly out where her mothers are straight down. This is her little doe kid


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful doeling Bree! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are all too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I am really being blessed at the moment! Another doe has kidded a beautiful little blue eyed doe! 









So from the last 4 does to kid I have had 4 does and 1 buck kid Born! I have 2 does left. I got the doe kid from the one I really wanted a doe from so I am happy either way now  I would love more doe kids but of course safe kidding is much more important


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

What gorgeous kids! Congrats.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

oh please be a doe year


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

And my other doe has given twin doe kids!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats on the doe fairy coming to stay with you! Lol. Gorgeous kids!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks  I honestly didn't think this doe could've been carrying twins! She was no bigger than when she had kidded singles in the past! I'm very happy with the doe fairy!!  
Only problem is one of the new kids just doesn't seem right :/


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Too cute! And such a blessing to have so many doelings! Congrats!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes it is a blessing having all these doe kids


----------



## mia_kauai (Nov 12, 2015)

I just had triplet bucklings kinda upset but still happy


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh but they are so cute! I had all the does my partner that breeds boers/ mini boers has had all boys!! 4 of them now :/


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!! and thanks for posting the pics to share, love seeing those!
Can't wait for my spring kiddings


----------

